
Our innovation economy won’t grow until we fix the broken IPO market - iProject
http://gigaom.com/2013/03/02/our-innovation-economy-wont-grow-until-we-fix-the-broken-ipo-market/
======
bediger4000
Typo: You've got an extra 'O' on the end. We have to fix the broken "IP"
market.

